# Bear Remover



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2011)

Bear Remover

A man wakes up one morning in Montana to find a bear on his
roof.

So he looks in the yellow pages and sure enough, there's an ad
for "Bear Removers."

He calls the number, and the bear remover says he'll be over quick.

The bear remover arrives, and gets out of his van.

He's got a ladder, a baseball bat, a shotgun and a mean old pit
bull.

"What are you going to do?" the homeowner asks.

"I'm going to put this ladder up against the roof, then I'm going to go up there and
knock the bear off the roof with this baseball bat.

When the bear falls off, the pit bull is trained to grab his testicles and not let
go.

The bear will then be subdued enough for me to put him in the cage
in the back of the van."

He hands the shotgun to the homeowner.

"What's the shotgun for?" asks the homeowner.

"If the bear knocks me off the roof, shoot the dog."


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 21, 2011)

ROFL..... good one!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 21, 2011)

i like it.............


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL----Quit picking on Bears!








Bear


----------



## les3176 (Jan 21, 2011)

thats a good one bear!!!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 21, 2011)

The bear remover arrives, and gets out of his van.

*Puts on his Cheese Head *

He's got a ladder, a baseball bat, a shotgun and a mean old pit
bull.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> The bear remover arrives, and gets out of his van.
> 
> *Puts on his Cheese Head *
> 
> ...


----------

